# Magia General > Entrevistas >  Mark Leveridge

## Ricardo Solo

Como adelanto al libro que está a punto de salir, he traducido una entrevista para que conozcáis un poco mejor a Mark Leveridge.


Mark Leveridge es una de los magos creativos más ocupados de Reino Unido, con más juegos en el mercado que casi cualquier otro; pero no se queda ahí, también es de los magos con una agenda más apretada, con toneladas de espectáculos de todos los tipos que puedas imaginar. Ha llegado a la excelencia en prácticamente todos los entornos. Como actúa con tantísima regularidad, todas sus creaciones han sido probadas una y otra vez frente al público, garantizando que sean lo más prácticas posible.
He conseguido contactar con Mark para hacerle algunas preguntas sobre su trabajo.

1) Probablemente seas uno de los magos más creativos del Reino Unido ¿Cuál es tu proceso para crear un efecto nuevo?

Tengo unos cuantos métodos distintos, pero mi favorito es, seguramente, pensar en argumentos (tanto nuevos como clásico que no tengo en mi repertorio) y después buscar el mejor método posible para llevarlos a cabo. Siempre he tenido una mentalidad muy práctica y no me gusta introducir técnicas en los efectos si hay modos más fáciles o efectivos de llegar al mismo destino. Muchas veces, las cosas “nuevas” surgen de intentar simplificar un método antiguo. La magia está plagada de inteligentes métodos que no llegan a ser demasiado funcionales, así que disfruto más buscando formas de hacer que los efectos sean más prácticos en entornos reales.

2) Después de haberte visto actuar, puedo afirmar que tus guiones son siempre lógicos y muchas veces divertidos. ¿Surgen con el paso de los años haciendo los mismos efectos o te sientas a escribir un guión?

En mi vida me he sentado a escribir un guión. Al menos no uno para mi propio uso. Para mí, el guión es una extensión natural de mi personalidad escénica y prefiero un acercamiento presentacional a un guión fijo. Cuando hago una nueva rutina, no siempre sé exactamente qué charla voy a utilizar cuando me enfrente al público. Algunos juegos cuentan con un tema intrínseco que lleva naturalmente a una charla concreta, pero en otros, simplemente no lo hay. Si quiero evitar el “aquí tengo una baraja, voy a mezclarla...”, puede llevar unas cuantas pruebas hasta que las frases adecuadas comiencen a brotar. Tengo un tipo de humor muy particular que encaja conmigo y es fácil de unir a mi magia. Muchas veces, mis juegos tienen puntos concretos en los que digo frases o gags estudiados. Sin embargo, frente a público real, pasan cosas inesperadas, y creo que cómo respondes y reaccionas ante ellas es lo que hace que seas un mejor mago, y no alguien que sólo escribe, memoriza y recita una charla escrita.

3)Además de ser un gran creador, también eres un mago muy ocupado. No paras de actuar en fiestas infantiles, eventos corporativos y restaurantes. ¿Cuál es tu entorno favorito?

Últimamente hago sobre todo magia de cerca, lo que me lleva a trabajar en eventos grandes y pequeños, familiares y empresariales... me gusta mucho la variedad que me ofrece este tipo de magia. Ya no hago tanta magia infantil, aunque sigue gustándome, pero como no la busco, me limito a algunas actuaciones al año. Tomé esta decisión hará tres años, cuando me dí cuenta que, con tantas cosas requiriendo tiempo y energía, parecía más lógico hacer magia de cerca porque los ingresos son más altos, en lugar de correr de una fiesta infantil a otra por menos dinero. Creo que mi magia favorita es la de cerca y, si tengo que elegir un entorno, serían las fiestas privadas (casas particulares), en las que tengo tiempo a hacer mucha magia relajadamente, no como ocurre en cenas de galas, eventos corporativos o restaurantes.

4)Tu trabajo en restaurantes es de sobra conocido y tu DVD sobre el tema es legendario. ¿Cuál es el mejor consejo que puedes dar a un mago que quiera empezar a trabajar de mesa en mesa?

Un consejo general que me gustaría dar consiste tener siempre en mente que, cuando trabajas para público profano, el contenido mágico cuenta poco más del 10% del éxito y el 90% viene de ti, tu personalidad y cómo tratas a la gente que tienes delante. La magia por mesas te coloca cara a cara con el público y, entender cómo trabajar con pocos espectadores, cómo conseguir que se relajen rápido, como gestionar sus comentarios y las situaciones que surjan durante las actuaciones, son los factores (entre muchos otros) que definirán tu camino. Claro que necesitas buena magia, y deberías ser capaz de hacer los juegos perfectamente bajo cualquier circunstancia, pero no te restrinjas demasiado a la magia y sus pases; levanta la cabeza, mira a los espectadores a los ojos, y trátales como a personas. Así les gustarás más y tendrás más éxito.

5) Por último, de todo lo que has creado, ¿qué es lo que más utilizas?

A lo largo de los años he publicado y comercializado muchísimos efectos. Como comerciante, son mis propias ideas las que conforman mi catálogo y trato de probar y crear magia que sirva para el mayor número de clientes posible. Mucha de la gente que compra magia no tiene la intención de hacerla comercialmente, buscan juegos que puedan hacer de cerca en casa, y a sus amigos, a lo mejor en un pequeño espectáculo de cerca con un tapete, pero poco más. Esto me permite crear magia para esas situaciones. También están los que, como yo, necesitan material para trabajo profesional, y muchos de mis juegos provienen de mis deseos y necesidades de tener buen material para mis espectáculos, y encontrar magia útil para entornos tan complicados. Creo que mis efectos son bastante comerciales, y los que más utilizos profesionalmente son: mi rutina de cuerda y anillo, que termina con el anillo al llavero, el Coin´s Collector Purse, mi rutina de bolas de esponja, la Moneda Hipnotizada y Spin Out (de mi libro El Mago Errante) y algunos otros que conforman mi primera línea de batalla. Todos estos juegos son resultados de mi trabajo profesional, y no hay mejor forma de crear y refinar la magia que haciéndola frente al público, así que mantengo esa dinámica.

Chris Beason
born to perform.

----------


## Odran

El libro te refieres al de "el mago errante" :Confused:  me interesa muchisimo ese libro! lo tienes? que tal es?

----------


## renard

Yo lo tengo y es una pasada de libro.

----------


## Ricardo Solo

Odran, lo tengo. De hecho lo tengo repetido montones de veces porque soy el editor.  :Smile1: 

Yo estoy muy contento con el libro. Lo elegí porque es el más completo y práctico que he encontrado. Cualquier duda que tengas sobre el libro, estaré encantado de contestarla.

----------


## Odran

Pues la unica duda que tengo ahora sobre el libro es si te lo pido a ti o lo compro en una tienda! Desde que entre en el foro sabeis algunos que el tema "mesas" es lo que mas me tira... Asi que ese libro es de lectura obligada y joya en mi biblioteca magica!
Muchas gracias por el dato! Y dime... Me mandas uno dedicado?? Jaja

----------

